# 2WW - testing early?



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

has anyone tested early got a neg but been positive ?
just interested really...


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I tested 13dpIUI and got a very definate positive.
I got all depressed, upset and started sorting out my next cycle.
However, 15dpIUI I got up early, and tested again, 2 very dark lines were there, straight away! My tip- don't test until at least 14dpIUI/IVF and test in the morning, when its more concentrated.

Best of luck,
Marie xx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi
many thanks but do you mean you got neg then pos?
many thanks .. good luck with cycle
marzy
xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

yes- the 2 dark lines was the positive.
I got a negative 13dpIUI and positive 15dpIUI.

Marie xx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi marzy

i got a neg 12dpt and was so upset then test 15dpt and got a weak postive hope this helps 
love lilly xxx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi girls 
thanks for that but sadly
today i have some discharge, with blood (tmi sorry girls);

i think its all over for me ..

ill still test on sunday but im not hope ful!!!


thanks again girls
marzy


----------



## Davis (Jul 16, 2003)

Hi Marzy
I dont want to get your hope's up but I got 2 negative results (one at 12 days and 1 at 14 days of 2ww) and had a pinky brown discharge then found out 2 weeks after the end of my 2ww that I was pregnant! Know one could say why, either late implant or dodgy test kits (they were around at the time).
Thinking of you
Love
Barb
xx


----------



## jenbob (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Marzy,

Don't give up hope yet, Sunday is still 3 days away yet and the discharge could mean implantation. I know this bit is so hard, but try and hang in there till Sunday morning and I would advise a first response test.

Good luck
jen


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi Marzy

Please hang on in there until the weekend as you never know.

I have tested 4 times in the past 2 days - each time with different pee sticks and each time unsuccessful - and I got a bfp today from the official blood test - so the sticks are definitely a waste of time. (and my hcg level today was 72 - and above 25 is considered +ve at my clinic)

Hope all goes well for your test at the weekend. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. 
Wendyxx


----------



## scarlet (Apr 29, 2004)

Good luck. I hope it was positive.
I did a couple of tests too early. One at 9 days as thought I was pregnant after my first IUI......I suppose too eager and excited and had lots of twinges going on (due to all the drugs no doubt, sore boobs etc). then had a pregnancy test on day 12 by blood. I live in France (altough I am British) and the test showed positive but it was a false positive as my count was 5ml. just a bit of HCG still lingering away in my system. 
The second month of IUI I was told to test at 14 days.
However I have read somewhere that some places test at days 17 to 19 as I suppose it gives you time for your period to naturally arrive within many cycle times.
Hope all goes well for you. 
I was supposed to test on Tuesday with a blood test but am going with the flow and just waiting for my period to come as I know it is on it's way. One less thing to have to do.x


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi all
many thanks for responses
im still hanging in there but im definately having af at the mo................................. test sunday
well done wendy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congratulations i so chuffed for you
xxxxxx
marzy
xx


----------



## Wendy HP (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks Marzy.

I'm having my 2nd test tomorrow so hoping that the levels have gone up as they should.....

Good luck for the weekend...you never know... 

Wendyx


----------



## marzy (Apr 28, 2004)

hi 
hope everything goes well for you and i will celebrate your joy (give me something to celebrate and have an excuse for a glass of wine)..once again
CONGRATULATIONS......
marzy
xxx


----------

